# I'm gonna create Broom-Fu



## lklawson (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, I admit this is just a discussion starter, but here goes.

It's pretty common for folks to recommend to newbies asking questions about weapons that they study Bo/Jo/Hanbo because "sticks are laying around everywhere in our culture" and specifically cite "brooms."

Now, we'll skip for now reasons why "long stick" is recommended above "gun" or "knife" by these nice folks.  However, it does bring up the question of exactly how applicable Bo/Jo techniques actually *are *for a broom.

It is my personal experience that Bo and long-staff (like Quarterstaff or any of the other cultural incarnations of a 6' or longer equal ended staff) just don't fit for a broom.  You simply can not move a broom the same way.  First, many brooms are simply too short.  Even broad based "push brooms" tend to be too short.  Further, that "broom" thingy on the end kinda gets in the way of a lot of important movements.  And it is *certainly* no good as a dual ended bludgeoning instrument.  Again, the bristle end gets in the way and cushions too much.  Throws off the balance too and has a lot of air "drag" as you try to swing it around.

And that's without getting into the fact that broom handles are often of questionable quality with unfortunate grain "run-out."  When picking a piece of wood for a project you can inspect it for sturdiness and grain run-out before hand.  With a broom that you pick up from just where-ever, you don't have that luxury, to say nothing of brooms with hollow aluminum or (God help us!) hollow PLASTIC handles.

It is my personal (experimental) experience that thrusting techniques actually are best suited for the broom with occasional short chopping motions with the front from a two handed, wide spaced, rear-ended grip.  When it gets right down to it, best practice for a broom looks a whole lot like modern short-rifled bayonet (minus the buttstroke).

Anyway, that's it for the discussion starter post.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 22, 2009)

Only the thickest broomsticks are going to be usable in the same way a bo can be used.  Even then, you don't know what you've got in your hands, that the wood itself might be too soft, or poorly cross-linked, resulting in something that could easily splinter.  

The average thin sticked corn broom handle is going to be too thin, and lacking enough density, to be effective at anything requiring momentum.  

If someone were to use a broomstick in combat, maybe he'd be better off breaking it in half, and using the sharp splintered points as weapons, instead?


----------



## Langenschwert (Jul 22, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> If someone were to use a broomstick in combat, maybe he'd be better off breaking it in half, and using the sharp splintered points as weapons, instead?


 
Heh, fun thread.

I'd definitely go for the vamp-stake modification. Or better yet (if you have time), step on the sweeper end to break it and then you've got a *long* pointed stick. 

"What if he's got a pointed stick?" </python>

Of course, if you've got the time to find a broom and break it, you've got time to get a gun, or big honkin kitchen knife. Or a rolling pin, for that matter. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## grydth (Jul 22, 2009)

At one swoop (sweep), my former mother - in - law could have both weapon and vehicle.......


----------



## Msby (Jul 22, 2009)

I can see it now... The new style "&#31359;&#24090;&#36947;"
Chuan Zhou Dao, Way of the Piercing Broom!


----------



## yak sao (Jul 24, 2009)

Be sure to include plenty of sweeping techniques


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2009)

You can have your Broom-Fu!  I prefer Rake-Fu!  Why have that wimpy straw at the end when you can have angled bits of metal?  

Never bring a broom to a rake fight


----------



## still learning (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, Many brooms today is made of a metal pipe inside with a plastic coatiing outside...very light weight...too NOT sure for striking force...jabbing and stabbing movements...may work!

Cane fighting has been around a long time...and Bo fighting (same as a broom stick shape without the brushes)....being around forever...

Learn to use a broom proper....may take years of house work to be effective as the "wife" ....I know...my wife still thinks I got it wrong!
(White belt-brown pants--level)=sweeping...one day the other rooms?

Advancing to the green broom next week...

Aloha


----------



## Darrin Cook (Jan 30, 2011)

Kirk,

This is a good thread. Many people talk of all of the weapons "lying around," but not so many will actually try to think it through as you have.

As I see it, a problem with the broom is the brush end. This makes the broom more suitable for bayonet techniques, featuring thrusting. 

With a wooden broom, given the time, I would break off the sweeping end, by propping up the broom and giving it an inner arch of the foot kick where the brush joins the handle. The jagged, pointed end is now more effective at thrusting techniques. 

Some brooms have brushes that unscrew, while others are bolted. You would have to adjust.

I am a big believer in "semi-impromptu" weapons. If you're going to buy a broom for your home, or the store you own, or your auto shop, it makes sense to get the broom that is best suited to be used as a weapon. You may have to make your own modifications, such as getting a thicker handle. 

This way, by preparing ahead of time, when the unexpected happens you are not just depending on whatever broom happens to be lying around.


----------



## Darrin Cook (Jan 30, 2011)

Kirk, 

Now that I've re-read your post a little more thoroughly (Hey, it's early on a Sunday morning), it looks like you already stated my main points:

1) Use bayonet/rifle techniques

2) Select a suitable tool/weapon ahead of time.

Funny how great minds think alike.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 30, 2011)

Just a quick thought, it's been mentioned prepping your weapons ahead of time (Thicker handles on broom, unscrew option to avoid breaking it etc) but what if you're out somewhere? You just don't have the luxury. For instance my mates and I hang out at a pool hall fairly often, or at least we used to, and in between shots the couple of us that train MA would practice spinning the cue similar to a Bo (usually we go midweek and we're pretty much the only ones there - definitely do not recommend doing that with other people around!) Whole different feeling with different balance points, one end that's clearly got the weight and possible applications.

With Broom-Fu, yeah bayonet sums it up but the only other option I could think of would be to use it as a distancing aid rather than a Buffy-esque vamp killing weapon? In that respect, the bristles softening the impact doesn't matter as much if you're just using it to put something in their face momentarily to distract them. Same concept as running around a table or a car to get and control distance rather than using it to attack. I mean the primary goal of SD is to avoid the fight if possible and get home safe right?


----------



## Stickgrappler (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello:

*Bows deeply to all*

I attended a seminar where the Dog Brothers Martial Arts Staff was taught ages ago. One idea which was taught was the idea of the Reverse Staff. 

You hold the "broom thingy" (as Kirk calls it LOL) in the rear, and hold the broom as if you row a boat with an oar. In some JMA, I've heard this grip referred to as the "Oar Grip". Most of the staff is in front of you at shoulder level with the broom thingy in the back. Repeated jabbing (thrusts) at opponent's face/head... you may get a sweep (no pun intended)... with the jabbing it may buy you time to find another weapon, etc. Basically you are not without options with a broom.  A mop was specifically used as a demo. And there is the occasional swing the broom over-the-top so the broom thingy/mophead is used to strike with. 

Guro Crafty Dog shows this on the DBMA Staff dvd ... http://dogbrothers.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=38&products_id=95. Aside from the reverse grip portion of the dvd, the main part of the dvd is awesome IMO. Good functional material for the 4'-5' staff. Any beginner can get up to speed using the material taught from that dvd using the Dos Manos grip (or as Ralph Grasso calls it - the "kendo grip").

Very truly yours in the MA and SD,

~sg


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 14, 2011)

Broom handle?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2011)

Broom fu has already been done Just watch Jet Li Twin Warriors (aka Tai-Chi master)

And before anyone tries to start Crutchfu... I did that already myself


----------



## clfsean (Apr 15, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Broom fu has already been done Just watch Jet Li Twin Warriors (aka Tai-Chi master)
> 
> And before anyone tries to start Crutchfu... I did that already myself



I'm just waiting a little longer & I'm going to setup Walker Kuen.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2011)

clfsean said:


> I'm just waiting a little longer & I'm going to setup Walker Kuen.


 
:lol:

This walker





Or this one


----------



## clfsean (Apr 15, 2011)

That'd be choice #1... 

Choice #2 forced his body into health by staring at himself in a mirror.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2011)

clfsean said:


> That'd be choice #1...


 
OK, I had to ask because I was planning on working on Walkerquan (Walkerfu) later but if youre going to do that I guess I shall have to find something else to do in my retirement



clfsean said:


> Choice #2 forced his body into health by staring at himself in a mirror.


 
It's working on me too


----------



## Nomad (Apr 15, 2011)

Agree that broom techniques would be different that bo or jo, since the two ends are not symmetric.  It might be closer to techniques with an oar or even spear, depending on your preferred striking surface (which obviously depends on the size & sturdiness of said broom).

Fun topic!


----------



## lklawson (Apr 18, 2011)

clfsean said:


> I'm just waiting a little longer & I'm going to setup Walker Kuen.


That's the thing about participation in martial arts.  It reduces the time needed before requirements of Crutch-Fu and Walker Kuen.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## threethirty (Apr 22, 2011)

the Shaolin Monks had broom forms. I remember seeing a video on youtube with part of a broom form in it.

I have just started staff training so I dont have a whole lot I can really add to this conversation unfortunatly.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2011)

Broom Fu at 6:30 - 6:51 and then again at 7:38


----------

